
Beer and Pizza with Facebook: Learning Their Secrets... - friendlytuna
http://java.dzone.com/articles/beer-and-pizza-facebook
======
v8splash
This showed a few things that weren't revealed in that recent Ars Technica
article. Nice, James.

